# Ramon Allones (D.R.) Ultimo Cigar Review - Not quite an Ultimo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar I'm reviewing is not an Ultimo per se. It is a Dominican Ramon Allones toro but it's more like 6.25 x 52 and does not come cedar-wrapped....

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones (D.R.) Ultimo Cigar Review - Not quite an Ultimo


----------

